# Tile over existing tile????



## amanandhisvan (Aug 20, 2006)

I have a customer who is a cheap SOB and doesnt want to pay me to rip up his tile floor/wet bed. He just wants me to tile over it. He says its 100% solid no cracks or movement. I was wondering if there is any special adhesives for this type of application. I already told him Im not responsible for any cracks or product failure. I havent looked at the floor yet, Im starting it tomorrow. Just wanted any tips. Thanx Guys!!!


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Why is he a cheap sob ? Tile over tile is done all the time. It can be the smart way to go avoiding all the reno difficulties as well as the price difference. 

If the substrate is solid it is perfectly ok to apply over with with the correct preparation. Contact the TCNA for their installation handbook http://www.tileusa.com/publication_main.htm There is a section in there I've attached concerning tile over tile installations. 

What kind of tile is there now ? Can the joists handle the addl weight, threshold transitions. What kind of tile is being applied ? 

Ideally if the tile and substrate is in good shape I use a carburundum grinding wheel to remove much of the glaze. You must close up the room and wear a respirator and goggles as these are glass type debris. 

For conventional organic mastic or thinset portland cement to adhere properly, the surface must able to absorb at > .05% water. Many surfaces do not, so I use a modified thinset mortar such as Laticrete Mega Bond http://www.laticrete.com/Homeowners...ortarandThinSetMortars/tabid/221/Default.aspx to apply the new tile over tile. Grout with a latex modified grout. Others may use a bit lessar grade of product, but since I have to warranty my work and it's all by referral I usually go the extra mile with methods and materials. The Laticrete products are available at Lowe's and the Custom Building Produts are available at HD. I woulds not use mastic on a floor !

Study up on the http://www.laticrete.com/ and http://www.custombuildingproducts.com for preparation and installation methods. You can also call their tech support with questions. They're not some flip chart ladies answering questions (at least at Custom). You talk to guys that have years of experience with these products. 

This is from the Laticrete site:
http://www.laticrete.com/Architects/FAQ/PlanningaJob/SurfacePrep/tabid/270/Default.aspx

Addl - I can't seem to attach the TCNA tile over tile guide so if you pm me with an e mail address I'll send you the pdf.


Steve


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

try flexbond from customs we have used it many times and it is very sticky.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I've done a few over the years-If it's an old Mud Set floor you should be fine--


----------



## djcg (Dec 31, 2009)

I know this is a little late, but first I would like to say that I never recommend or accept to do a tile over tile job or tile over any other finished floor. I just don't think it's a good idea and will tell that to customers.

There are however, products that can be used. The only one I know of is a primer by Kiesel. I will use this primer in some installs depending on what I'm working with, but never on tile over tile even if it can be done. 

Basically, the primer has 100% adhesion to anything I can think of and allows your thin-set to adhere 100% to the primer. The best example I can think of is at my tile supplier. The have a mirror hanging on the wall that was primed with the Kiesel Okatmos primer and then thin-setted a huge rock on it, maybe 20lbs. Now, obviously they didn't set it vertically, but once it dried, the mirror, primer and thin-set have held that rock on the wall for over 3 years. You be the judge.


----------



## technique (May 13, 2009)

Everything djcj said. I refuse to tile on top of tile. Yes it can be done, and yes, it can be done properly with no problems, but you never know for sure so I don't like to take the risk.


----------



## MarcD (Sep 18, 2009)

Whenever I do a tile over tile, I always run a cup wheel and rough up the old tile, wash very well with tsp and then use a bonding additive. I have not had a call back. I will only do these on concrete subs. If its underlayment over ply with tile on I would only suggest taking it out and starting over.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

In certain situations it is actually the better method.


----------

